
Uso de la Fenolftaleina en el laboratorio - jacku1234
https://youtu.be/KkS8J4jFabs
======
gus_massa
Autotranslated title: " _Use of phenolphthalein in the laboratory_ "

[Hi from Argentina!]

This is a English speaking forum, so news in other languages are usually
ignorer or killed, unless it's extremely interesting, it's the original source
and there is no equivalent in English.

At least translate the title in the HN submission and make the subtitles
available in English. (Is it possible to add some magic to the link to
autoenable the subtitles in English?) (Note: the auto-subtitles in Spanish are
awful.)

Also, why are you using this weird username here?

